# Optimal working height & handles, Boxing 10' walls, ceiling



## Jorg (Jul 18, 2015)

New to flatboxes and want to try them on a job with 10' ceilings and horizontal joints at 4 and 8'. Looking at a Blueline products they make fixed length handles up to 73" and then they have extensions that you can add at the bottom below the brake lever (wondering how that set up would work) and their adjustabel handel is 63" max, they also offer the twisting function adapters for the top. so the box could be rotated when working on the horizontals on walls, seems like a good idea?. I am 6' tall and my question is using the flatboxes what would be the optimal setup as far as scafolding or raised platforms and handle styles and lengths to do the above mentioned joints. I am guessing that to control the box and reach those heights some type of elevated surface would be needed ? like a 2' high platform? Any advice or thoughts appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

You can do 10' work without any type of scaffold with the long handles. I think the 63" is long enough for 10' ceilings (for a man 6 feet tall). I can do up to 12' ceilings with a 6' handle, it's hard but achievable. I am also 6' tall.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

You should be able to hit 10' off the floor with a 63" extendable. I was boxing off the floor the underside bead on a 10'8" high bulkhead the other week, using a Columbia 63" max length extendable handle, and I'm a touch shorter than you. I was also using an 8" FatBoy for 1st coat, which gives some height advantage over a regular box, with the sides being taller. And 8" is easier to push on than 10", even the FatBoy 8". 8 and 12" gives the best finish combo, is what many here have found.

On using the Twister handle to box the 8' horizontals, I don't know how that might work with pushing on the box while at the same time pulling it along the wall. At least for longer periods of time. If I was doing it, I'd try locking my handle and lifting the box wheels slightly off the wall, to make the pushing part easier. I'd also run a 7 or 8" 1st, then a 10 or 12" - depending what final width you'd want, and what box size you could push on like that and still get a decent enough finish. The 10 and 12" sizes could be killers a bit, though, for boxing like that. Might want to hand coat your finish coat. I'll use a TapeTech Power Assist 12" off stilts for boxing the 8' horizontal finish coat. 10" could maybe do in most instances, but I use a TT 10" Power Assist for a 1st coat on the 8'. But am thinking to try using the 8" FatBoy for 1st coat on the 8' horizontal. See what it might leave me with.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The twister is very effective for those high joints, but it does take a bit of getting used to. To push on the box is a rotating action of the handle, think about it the handle is nearer to a right angle to the box so the traditional pushing of the handle won't work. By rotating the handle you are in effect pushing the box plate.:thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Jorg said:


> New to flatboxes and want to try them on a job with 10' ceilings and horizontal joints at 4 and 8'. Looking at a Blueline products they make fixed length handles up to 73" and then they have extensions that you can add at the bottom below the brake lever (wondering how that set up would work) and their adjustabel handel is 63" max, they also offer the twisting function adapters for the top. so the box could be rotated when working on the horizontals on walls, seems like a good idea?. I am 6' tall and my question is using the flatboxes what would be the optimal setup as far as scafolding or raised platforms and handle styles and lengths to do the above mentioned joints. I am guessing that to control the box and reach those heights some type of elevated surface would be needed ? like a 2' high platform? Any advice or thoughts appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Blueline is made in America but owned by by Australian I have heard


----------



## Jorg (Jul 18, 2015)

*So to try and do as much from the floor...........*

Thanks for those reply's. So to try and do as much from the floor I would think a handle some what longer than 63"(wonder why most manufacturers stop their extendable handles at that height) might be a little more comfortable not having to keep your arm up as much. I usually like long handles when I have used other tools to reach up high so I can keep my arms low or at least one relatively low and the other about chest height, but since I have never used boxes I dont know if that posture would work well for them. If I did want a long handle it looks like I would have to go with a fixed blueline 72" and then add a 2' extension below the brake and that basically relocates the brake lever to a different spot on the handle and I am not sure of the implications of that as far as effecting the ergonomics of the tool ??? But in general I an getting the feeling that boxing is easiest the closer your arm can be to the box to apply pressure and control the tool, I can imagine the appeal to the wizard handle makes the box like a trowel type tool,


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Jorg said:


> Thanks for those reply's. So to try and do as much from the floor I would think a handle some what longer than 63"(wonder why most manufacturers stop their extendable handles at that height) might be a little more comfortable not having to keep your arm up as much. I usually like long handles when I have used other tools to reach up high so I can keep my arms low or at least one relatively low and the other about chest height, but since I have never used boxes I dont know if that posture would work well for them. If I did want a long handle it looks like I would have to go with a fixed blueline 72" and then add a 2' extension below the brake and that basically relocates the brake lever to a different spot on the handle and I am not sure of the implications of that as far as effecting the ergonomics of the tool ??? But in general I an getting the feeling that boxing is easiest the closer your arm can be to the box to apply pressure and control the tool, I can imagine the appeal to the wizard handle makes the box like a trowel type tool,


I think going to the tool shop and trying for feel is the way to go... be happy with the right feel


----------



## Jorg (Jul 18, 2015)

I would do that if I could but there are no distributors on the island where I live every thing gets shipped in.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Im 5'10" , and here in the following vid im boxing 9' from the floor, the extendable handle is not all the way opened, the main floor was 10" and finished same way. 

http://youtu.be/Hpz6H_1uiPg


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I am 6 foot and can box up to 11 foot ceilings using my hydareach handle. For most walls my preference is a short handle like the DM.


----------



## Jorg (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks for the link Bob, Gazman what is a DM handle? I guess that raised arm with hand closer to the box is the posture most guys use, so yes at 6' its only 4 ' to the ceiling so I see how the 63" handles would work. What do you think of adding an extension to the handle below the brake. Blueline offers handles with brakes up to 7' and then they have 2 or 4' extensions that screw into the bottoms of those at the poin where the brake lever is. Would you be able to use the brake with a set up like that? Not familiar as to how you use the brake can someone explain that, Thanks


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry Jorg, I should have explained that better. Here is the handle.
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Flat-Box-Handles/SuperFinish-Flat-Box-Handle.html


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Jorg said:


> Thanks for the link Bob, Gazman what is a DM handle? I guess that raised arm with hand closer to the box is the posture most guys use, so yes at 6' its only 4 ' to the ceiling so I see how the 63" handles would work. What do you think of adding an extension to the handle below the brake. Blueline offers handles with brakes up to 7' and then they have 2 or 4' extensions that screw into the bottoms of those at the poin where the brake lever is. Would you be able to use the brake with a set up like that? Not familiar as to how you use the brake can someone explain that, Thanks


The brake allows you to set the angle of the box or to hold the angle of the box so that you can start and lift off properly.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Video showing Twister handle and box brake being used: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64uOfrr__Ko


----------

